# Patriot head logo with Star in hat



## dlbjr (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm needing to locate a plastisol hot peel tranfer of the Patriot head logo that has a star on the hat and lines off the back of the hat like small wings. One color White. Any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

